# Remote Code for Toshiba HD-A2?



## ONUOsFan (Sep 29, 2007)

Since I'm sure a bunch of people went and bought the HD-A2 like I did yesterday, I'm wondering if anyone has been able to successfully program their D* remote to work with it... I have not been able to make it work no matter which code I tried.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

ONUOsFan said:


> Since I'm sure a bunch of people went and bought the HD-A2 like I did yesterday, I'm wondering if anyone has been able to successfully program their D* remote to work with it... I have not been able to make it work no matter which code I tried.


CONGRATULATIONS on the $99 HD-A2 purchase!!! I've owned one for about 9 months! I LOVE it! You got a lot better price than I did - my nephew managed to get CC to price match for him, so he picked one up yesterday too.

Batman Begins, Miami Vice and Transformers are AWESOME on HD DVD - I particularly like the interactive extras included in those movies.

I upgrade my receiver after buying my HD-A2 to a Yamaha 7.1 system that will handle the Dolby TrueHD audio. The Dolby TrueHD sounds is INCREDIBLE!

But as far as remotes go for the HD-A2, the only remote I've ever found to work with is the Harmony remotes. My Sony HDTV remote, my DISH Net HD DVR remote, my Yamaha receiver remote - would NOT work with the HD-A2. I finally reached the point of just having to keep the HD-A2 remote sitting on the end table with all the other remotes.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you tried 11656 ?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The new rc64 remotes list 10 toshiba dvd codes.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Playing around on the D* Remote Code lookup site, I've found these other Toshiba HD-DVD possibilities in addition to 11656 (HD-A2):

10156 (A3, HD)
11256 (HD DVD, HD-DVD)
11935 (A1)

These all differ from the RC64 published Toshiba DVD codes.

If any work, let us know. My A2 is en route from Crutchfield.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

schneid said:


> Playing around on the D* Remote Code lookup site, I've found these other Toshiba HD-DVD possibilities in addition to 11656 (HD-A2):
> 
> 10156 (A3, HD)
> 11256 (HD DVD, HD-DVD)
> ...


Sorry those are toshiba TV codes and won't work for dvd players. Dvd codes start with 2**** on the white remotes.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

ONUOsFan said:


> I'm sure a bunch of people went and bought the HD-A2 like I did yesterday.


I did.......$98.87! Great deal.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

I had zero luck using the published codes with my Sony A/V receiver and Panasonic DVD player. Entering the make/model on the web site gave me one code for each. Both worked. The web site gave me 11646 for a Toshiba HD-A2.

Has anyone actually tried it?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I just did. No, it doesn't.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Of the 10 codes listed in the rc64 manual, 6 of these are not in the rc32 or any previous remotes. You can't dismiss these codes because they aren't in your remote, there was a reason for their creation.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

What is the rc62 and rc32 manuals? Got a link so I can see the codes?

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

RC64 and RC32 are models of directv remotes, a manual is paper booklet with codes. click "remote controls" on this page to download pdf's of the remote manuals:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Edmund said:


> RC64 and RC32 are models of directv remotes, a manual is paper booklet with codes. click "remote controls" on this page to download pdf's of the remote manuals:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066


Thanks! :grin:


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If you try the rc64 codes on a older remote, if you don't get two blinks after the fifth digit then that code isn't in your remote.


----------



## qchawks57 (Apr 5, 2007)

So has anyone had ANY luck with ANY Directv remote with the HD-A2, I bought a floor model and i can not find a remote that works with it to save my life, and my pocketbook as well.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Go back and reread Edmunds advice, he IS the "remote master", trust me. You will need the RC64 as it has the newest codes.


----------



## qchawks57 (Apr 5, 2007)

IF i have a rc64 for a different receiver how can i change it to work the reciever(HDDVR) I want it to? Basically swap the remotes to work the other receivers.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

All D* remotes (newer white ones) work with all receivers. HR20, 21, R15, H20, 21(I think those are all the correct numbers)The later remotes have more codes for TV's, AV receivers, etc.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

qchawks57 said:


> IF i have a rc64 for a different receiver how can i change it to work the reciever(HDDVR) I want it to? Basically swap the remotes to work the other receivers.


If its RC64 plain non-RF, and your HD Dvr is set to RF, you would have to switch the receiver to IR. I need to know more info, model #'s, is it set to IR or RF? Full model # of the remote?


----------



## qchawks57 (Apr 5, 2007)

Edmund said:


> If its RC64 plain non-RF, and your HD Dvr is set to RF, you would have to switch the receiver to IR. I need to know more info, model #'s, is it set to IR or RF? Full model # of the remote?


HD dvr is set to rf. The remote to the HD dvr is a rc34 and I want to use the RC64 for the HD DVR. The RC64 I have is programmed to run my'basic' tv and 'basic' directv receiver. I want to program the RC64 to use my HD DVR and even try it on the toshiba HD-A2 and a Toshiba 42hp66 plasma. And then of course use the RC34 to run the 'basic' tv and receiver.

Oh yeah, it is just a regular RC64.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The rc64 is IR only. You need either rc64r or rc64rb for it to be RF. When a receiver is set to RF, it only accepts RF commands. You would have change to IR for the rc64 plain to control it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suspect a lot of people are going to be asking this question as the A2 is still on sale at Wal-Mart and Circuit City for under $200.


----------



## qchawks57 (Apr 5, 2007)

RC64 plain works with the HD-A2, THANK YOU Remote Master! code 21769


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

My remote says that it's an RC34 ( not RC32 or RC64 ) .... the codes aren't working with my A2.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

chrpai said:


> My remote says that it's an RC34 ( not RC32 or RC64 ) .... the codes aren't working with my A2.


Right, the codes are only in the rc64 series of remotes, you have to upgrade your remote.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

qchawks57 said:


> RC64 plain works with the HD-A2, THANK YOU Remote Master! code 21769


No, thank you for the code.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Now, How about an A3? I picked one at BB for $199 (with 2 Movies in the Box, 2 Movies off the shelf, and the 5 Free Mial In deal..).


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

qchawks57 said:


> RC64 plain works with the HD-A2, THANK YOU Remote Master! code 21769


So, it should also work with my RC64R, yes?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

norcal jim said:


> So, it should also work with my RC64R, yes?


Yes.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvr/product.asp?model=HD-A2This was a great deal but I went to the toshiba website and it said that the AD-2 is not 1080 p!that is why it is so cheap.The next model up is 1080 p.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

pfueri said:


> http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvr/product.asp?model=HD-A2This was a great deal but I went to the toshiba website and it said that the AD-2 is not 1080 p!that is why it is so cheap.The next model up is 1080 p.


A2 not outputting 1080p isn't that big of an issue as far as PQ goes...if you have a 1080p display w/ a scaler that does a great job of deinterlacing the 1080i feed from the A2 (or even its replacement, the A3). Not to say that one won't necessarily benefit from using a 1080p-capable HD DVD player hooked up to a great 1080p-capable display, but for only $99 one would be hard-pressed to notice a night-and-day difference between an A2/A3 and an A20/A30 hooked up to a 1080p display w/ a great built-in scaler to justify paying the additional premium for the A20/A30; if anything, I've read that the scaler/deinterlacer in some 1080p displays is better than the one used in the A20/A30--take that FWIW.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

And this has what to do with remote codes?

This other issue is being well discussed here.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

toneman said:


> A2 not outputting 1080p isn't that big of an issue as far as PQ goes...if you have a 1080p display w/ a scaler that does a great job of deinterlacing the 1080i feed from the A2 ...


Agree. Had an A2 since Jan. '07 and it is gorgeous on a Sony 50" LCD. 1080p is best appreciated on a screen of 65" or greater, otherwise, it only matters is you're sitting a few feet from your screen.

With the holidays coming up, I'd recommend Jim Carry in "The Grinch". It's visual quality is amazing on the A2.

Couldn't resist and bought 2 more A2's last Friday at Wally World. The A2 is a heck of a player.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

qchawks57 said:


> RC64 plain works with the HD-A2, THANK YOU Remote Master! code 21769


21769 works on my RC64r remote.

Thanks!!!


----------



## seanb61 (Jan 19, 2007)

21769 works on my RC64r remote with the HD-A3.


----------



## GaryG (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks. Just got my $98 HD-A2 and was looking everywhere for a code. 21769 works for me!


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Edmund said:


> The new rc64 remotes list 10 toshiba dvd codes.


Is there a backlit version to this new remote? I love my 32RF


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

premio said:


> Is there a backlit version to this new remote? I love my 32RF


Yes, its the RC64RB. You can order it off the Directv website for $25 plus shipping. The photo may be of the rc32rf, but the only models shipping are the rc64 series.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Everyone should put this link into their favorites.


----------



## ONUOsFan (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, guys - I totally forgot I started this thread (been a little busy lately) until I saw it linked back on another forum... 

Anyway, finally figured out that I was using an RC34, so that's why it wasn't working. I had tried the 21769 code before...

Luckily, I had two other D* remotes in the house and one was a 64R, so I'm all good now!


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

toneman said:


> A2 not outputting 1080p isn't that big of an issue as far as PQ goes...if you have a 1080p display w/ a scaler that does a great job of deinterlacing the 1080i feed from the A2 (or even its replacement, the A3). Not to say that one won't necessarily benefit from using a 1080p-capable HD DVD player hooked up to a great 1080p-capable display, but for only $99 one would be hard-pressed to notice a night-and-day difference between an A2/A3 and an A20/A30 hooked up to a 1080p display w/ a great built-in scaler to justify paying the additional premium for the A20/A30; if anything, I've read that the scaler/deinterlacer in some 1080p displays is better than the one used in the A20/A30--take that FWIW.


There should be no need for a deinterlacer in the A20/A30. Content on HD-DVDs is already in 1080p resolution. If anything, the interlacing that the A2/A3 is doing could be introducing motion artifacts. Then your display, if you are using it in 1080p mode, has to deinterlace it which could create more motion artifacts.

It's funny that the 1080p players cost more, if anything a player only capable of 1080i is processing the signal even more. Not only does the player have to decompress the content on the HD-DVD, it also has to interlace it. 1080p it just has to decompress it and spit it out to the TV.

I saw photos of the inside of the A3/A30/A35. They all appear to have the same hardware inside, so the firmware is essentially enabling and disabling features depending on the player you are using. The only difference being the A35, which has the extra RCA connectors for the 5.1 analog outputs. It's still the same board in the A3/A30, sans the RCA connectors.

I personally just picked up an A30 myself. I took advantage of the $100 off offer, since I just bought myself a TV from best buy as well.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

d0ug said:


> There should be no need for a deinterlacer in the A20/A30. Content on HD-DVDs is already in 1080p resolution. If anything, the interlacing that the A2/A3 is doing could be introducing motion artifacts. Then your display, if you are using it in 1080p mode, has to deinterlace it which could create more motion artifacts.


Valid point; however, more than a few folks have commented that the HD DVD PQ of an A2/A3 connected to a 1080p display that is showing the picture in 1080p mode is no worse than that of an A20/A30 that is outputting the same picture in 1080p to the same 1080p display...assuming of course that the deinterlacer in the display is really good.

Bottom line--the A20/A30 may offer a (perceived) better HD DVD PQ over the A2/A3 (when viewed on a 1080p display), but given that this difference isn't that huge (i.e., it's not night-and-day IMHO), one would be hard-pressed to argue that the A20/A30 is a better buy/bargain than a $99 A2. And yeah, there are folks who could care less as to the price/performance ratio--e.g., if the A20 offers better PQ than the A2, they'll buy the A20 no matter how much more it costs or how big or small of an improvement in PQ it offers over the A2.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Jan 10, 2008)

Quick question: how do you tell what model remote you have? I don't see any markings indicating a model number. I'm sure it's not the 64 model as mine only displays 4 codes when I go to program in the codes for the HD DVD player...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Irrenarzt said:


> Quick question: how do you tell what model remote you have? I don't see any markings indicating a model number. I'm sure it's not the 64 model as mine only displays 4 codes when I go to program in the codes for the HD DVD player...


Look for the model number in the upper left corner of the remote control.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Jan 10, 2008)

I see it thanks. It turns out I have the RC64R but it only shows the 4 Toshiba codes when I try to set AV1 to control my A20. A20 has the same remote as the A2 so I figured it should work but no luck. Any suggestions?

I think I want to order the backlit RC64 model as the backlight will come in handy.

Edit: Actually I just tried 21769 again and it worked. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Irrenarzt said:


> I see it thanks. It turns out I have the RC64R but it only shows the 4 Toshiba codes when I try to set AV1 to control my A20. A20 has the same remote as the A2 so I figured it should work but no luck. Any suggestions?
> 
> I think I want to order the backlit RC64 model as the backlight will come in handy.
> 
> Edit: Actually I just tried 21769 again and it worked. Thanks for the advice!


Look in my signature below for a complete list of remote control codes.


----------

